# Secret Santa



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i know i know, way to early to be mentioning such things. but i was wondering if everyone would be interested in having a bunny secret santa again this year?

List of people interested:

Lil_Miss
Jaxb05
Funky
Hazyreality
Bernie
Lil_muppet
Louiseandfriends
Vet-2-B
Canine_K9
niki87
emzybabe


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

count me in


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Count me in to please  Haven't been about lately due to computer problems nut I loved the secret santa last year!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

How is it working? I wouldn't mind to take a part. Is it bunny related or just normal secret Santa?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> How is it working? I wouldn't mind to take a part. Is it bunny related or just normal secret Santa?


bunny related, but if others want to they can include something for the bunny slaves


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, I will 
And I promise to not to get the months mixed up and send it in November again lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

DID YOU ACTUALLY MENTION THE C WORD????????


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lopside said:


> DID YOU ACTUALLY MENTION THE C WORD????????


nope i didnt haha


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he mentioned the S word though


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> he mentioned the S word though


and he implied the C word :hand:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

count me in


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

bump bump BUMP!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in!  xx


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Im in too


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

have added u to the list


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm interested!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If this is still open...I am interested


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

BUMP BUMP BUMP! shall be closing entry soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

go on then


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

shall be closing entry on Sunday 27th October at 6pm.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

close or extend?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

closed! can you please all pm me your addresses


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

am just awaiting one more address, they havent responded yet so i shall give them a little bit longer before i have to remove them from it.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

have sent out addresses to everyone, am just awaiting responses from everyone


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> am just awaiting one more address, they havent responded yet so i shall give them a little bit longer before i have to remove them from it.


I think I know who that was


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I haven't received an address yet...?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Do we need to say yes we've got the address?? Cos I have :001_tt2:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Do we need to say yes we've got the address?? Cos I have :001_tt2:


 *sulks now*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

niki87 said:


> *sulks now*


-waves address in the air whilst performing a pirouette-
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I haven't received an address yet...?


Am so sorry, yours appears to have not sent, shall send it to you when I get home from work.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Am so sorry, yours appears to have not sent, shall send it to you when I get home from work.


No worries!! Thanks!! Will message back when I get it  xx


----------

